
FinTech VC – Germany to Overtake UK in 2017? - doener
http://www.barkowconsulting.com/right-on-the-heels-of-uk-fintech-vc-in-germany/
======
Findeton
If you look at this image (which is at the end of this article), it looks like
manipulation:

[http://www.barkowconsulting.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/F...](http://www.barkowconsulting.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/02/FinTech_VC_Germany_vs_UK.png)

In what world is 783 smaller than 581?

